# How many nails are there normally in horse shoes?



## Ziggy_ (21 May 2009)

Sorry, numpty question alert.

Farrier came yesterday while I was at work and I was surprised to see that he's only put two nails in each side of the shoe (so four in total). She's shod with quarter clips and I swear there are usually three nails in each side?

As we've just moved yards I can only assume he was having problems with her. YO was there to supervise but I haven't seen her as yet to ask.

Or is there a reason why you'd put fewer nails in?


----------



## Nari (21 May 2009)

I was told fewer nails are sometimes used with quarter clips as the clips themselves help keep the shoe stable. In particular if the hooves aren't in good condition it can be hard to find good places to nail into &amp; fewer nails means less damage to the hoof.


----------



## LadyRascasse (21 May 2009)

my last farrier did this and my horse lost her shoe quite quickly next time i told him i wanted the minumum of 6 nails in each shoes. i would as your yo and if no reason i would ring you farrier and ask him, he may have a reason for doing it but if not i would ask him to put more nails in.


----------



## Fransurrey (21 May 2009)

I've come across this variation, too. My farrier either does 4 or 5 nails. 2 to inside, 3 to outside. No idea why he only did 4 a couple of times, as Henry is always the same when being shod (a bit fidgety when nails banged in, but otherwise fine). I only noticed it after he'd gone and forgot to ask when he next came (and did it again!).

Has the farrier changed, or just the yard?


----------



## Bay_Beasty (21 May 2009)

My horse has quater clips and had to have 2 nails in as there was not enough foot growth to do 3 nails. This was when I first got him and he had awful feet that were flat and didn't grow. he now has three each side all round as his feet are way better and grow all the time now, or so my farrier says.


----------



## yeeharider (21 May 2009)

usually seven 4 on the outside 3 inside even the small ponies have 6 ,3 each side  even when the hoof is breaking my farrier tries to get them in to prevent shoe coming off and causing more damage would speak to YO and see if there is a reason


----------



## Ezme (21 May 2009)

Ours are all 4 outside, 3 inside but saying that any less with the size of our shoes..... lmao. Maggie's shoes at 8in wide, 7in long and he has toe clips all round as he is a classic 3 toed shire and I doubt he could physically overreach! lol


----------



## TheFarrier (21 May 2009)

four well placed nails are better than eight not so well placed ones. i shoe with double/quarter clips quite often and i still put in six. six or seven is the average regardless of the type of shoe


----------



## sidesaddlelady1 (21 May 2009)

I can remember when 7 were more or less standard but when I asked my farrier why some horses have 8 (and not just his customers) he said that it all depended on the job in hand and what was needed.


----------



## kellyeaton (21 May 2009)

some times 3 each side and some times 4 in each side!


----------



## Chico Mio (21 May 2009)

All our farriers have told us that they put more nails on the side of the hoof that grows more.  That is to say if your horse's conformation means he is toe in then there is more pressure on the outside of the hoof wall (less growth) and they will normally fit the shoe tighter (more nails) on the inside and vice versa.  There are also, of course, those occasions when a horse has a weak hoof and they have to get the nails in where they can.  You have to bear in mind where I live a 400 hour course (four months) is the to standard qualification for a farrier.


----------



## Peter026 (21 May 2009)

My stock answer is  as many as it takes to keep the shoe on.
Some take 4 (with quarter clips), some will need 8, but on average 6 is the norm


----------



## rara007 (21 May 2009)

My pony removed his shoe today and definately had 6, 3 either side.


----------



## Tnavas (22 May 2009)

Foour on the outside and three on the inside for shoes with a toe clip. For shoes with quarter clips two on each side


----------

